# Anyone shoot a Cooper?



## NHManontheMountain (Aug 1, 2011)

Wondering if anyone has shot a Cooper Rifle/ owns one? Looking at getting one, and want to know if the hype about accuracy and quality is true/worth it. I have talked to one guy who owns a couple and says it is. Just looking for some opinions. Thanks


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Coopers ??*

I do not own one or have ever owned one. Little expensive for my blood.

I have been around them some and shot them a bit. My take on it is they all shoot great. Their quality is always super. The Copper people will quite easily talk to you about problems(?),which are usually end user induced. Especially with some of the wildcat chamberings that are kinda weird to load for.

Value for the money ??? I would say.....yes,kinda,maybe. I do believe that there are weapons that cost a little less that will shoot right with a Cooper. Probably not many though. There are weapons that look as good as to fit and finish,as a Cooper,but they cost about the same or more. 

All in all I would say......it would be great to say that you own a Cooper. At the range,when a Cooper comes out,there is a gathering of mostly the older guys that actually know what a Cooper really is. I am trying to think of MY application for a Cooper. Callin' varmints...nope,too pretty. 'Dog town in S. Dakota....nope,don't want to shoot out that pretty bbl. Probably for me would be a fun range gun. Something that I could shoot very small groups with that would impress my friends at the club. NO...WAIT....I already got one of those.....It's a $300 Savage 112J chambered in 220Swift.

Do your homework,you gotta handload,don't tell the wife the cost...AND...go out a order a Cooper. ---SAWMAN


----------



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

I used to have a Cooper Custom Classic 280. I bought it brand new and decided to sell it as soon as I picked it up at my FFL dealer. Way too nice for me. No matter how hard I try I seem to be able to put a value killing scratch on everything. I then waited patiently for a deal on an Excalibur. I finally got one in a 280AI. It came with Redding Dies and 150 brand new Nosler brass. I haven't loaded any ammo up yet so I can't tell you how well it shoots but I am sure it will be great. I do have a .17 hmr classic that I have shot about 50 rounds through. It is a great shooter.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I've never shot one but I sure would love to see what backs up the pricing. I understand they are all hand made to order and that counts for sure and good CS does as well. There is a place in Midway that sells them and I am planning to go look at some soon. *

*I have some very accurate rifles that I would put up to almost any rifle for accuracy alone. They are beautiful, don't know that I could shoot one if I had one.*


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Talk to "Duke" at Gulf Breeze Firearms, he usually has several Coopers in stock,... for that price range though, I would get a "Dakota".


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I didn't know that Duke was still open. I used to deal with him quite a bit in the 80s when he owned Gulf Breeze pistol parlor. He always gave me a good deal.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

I go by there on occasion, their shop does have regular hours for the most part,... but I would recommend calling ahead to make an appointment. Duke is a good guy, and I trust his advice. Good luck


----------



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

Gulf Breeze Firearms usually have several Coopers listed on GunsAmerica.


----------



## ccather (Aug 3, 2010)

*Was Cooper an Obama supporter during last election?*

I thought I remembered Cooper came out in support of Obama during 2008 election. There was much negative press among gun community about his support. I have since chosen to purchase fine rifles from other vendors. (If I am wrong about his support, please correct me.)


----------



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

Old news. Dan Cooper is no longer part of the company. I think I read where Cooper Firearms was bought by Wilson Barrels.


----------



## ccather (Aug 3, 2010)

*Thank you*

Thank you Toma for giving me more recent information. :thumbup: With so much going on, it is difficult for me to stay current on everything.


----------

